# Router Occasionally Disconnects



## gza (May 3, 2007)

From time to time, probably once or twice a day, my internet just loses its connection, and doesnt work again until I unplug and replug my router. Anyone know the problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try two things. Upgrade the firmware to the latest version and do a factory reset on the router and reconfigure. If that doesn't do it, please supply the following info.

Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## gza (May 3, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Try two things. Upgrade the firmware to the latest version and do a factory reset on the router and reconfigure. If that doesn't do it, please supply the following info.
> 
> Make/model of the broadband modem.
> Make/model of the router (if any).
> ...


Modem: Motorola Surfboard SB5120
Router: Netgear WGT624v2
Connection Type: Wireless
Adapter: Netgear WGT311T
Computer - Make: iBuyPower
Windows: XP-Home SP2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try a factory reset and the latest firmware?


----------



## gza (May 3, 2007)

yes .


----------



## gza (May 3, 2007)

johnwill said:


> Did you try a factory reset and the latest firmware?


anything else i can try?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd try running connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router issue, or the modem/ISP. If it's indeed the router, maybe it's time for a new one.


----------



## gza (May 3, 2007)

That wouldn't be possible because my computer is in my room and my router is in my basement (2 floors away). You reminded me of something though. I remember a few years ago, my sister used to have her computer connected directly to the router while mine was wireless. Mine would disconnect and I would have to disconnect and reconnect, but hers wouldn't. Any thoughts?

PS: Yea, I've been having this problem for years lol


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd upgrade the firmware on the router and also try a factory reset and reconfiguration of the router. Also, since this is two floors away, it's quite possible that signal strength and interference play a significant part in this issue. Have you changed the router's channel?


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

gza said:


> From time to time, probably once or twice a day, my internet just loses its connection, and doesnt work again until I unplug and replug my router. Anyone know the problem?


As is my case, my ISP has issues with me. Sounds like you could be victim of a random tactic. My ISP will drop connect to my modem/ then on re-init flood my with ping requests. Poor little router knows what to do, but it is aggravating. I'd suggest riding it out if this is the case, as they tend to want to get payrolled for this all the live long day.

As trouble shooting, power everything down for 2 minutes, then reconnect. This is the form of rebooting for routers/modems and it can help eliminate internal error codes that are being juggled too much.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If it works directly connected to the modem, it's not an ISP issue.


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

Added in above, check your log stats in your router. You should be able to perform some type of basic logging. Enable, and check after about 2 errors.

If you notice addresses given that your sure you never entered, contact your ISP and complain. Let them know your model of modem has severe lack of security, and your connection is being interfered with.

For me, I re-initialize. Sometimes by rebooting the router remotely. this does wanders, and it is a good evasive maneuver.

And, as a final kick. If your not locked in to a static address, you can release/renew your DHCP which will give you a new IP. Also, adding to the "chase".


----------

